# Emergency Preparedness Investments Announced



## mariomike (8 Aug 2011)

"VANCOUVER, August 4, 2011 — Today the Honourable Vic Toews, Canada’s Minister of Public Safety, announced combined funding of approximately $6.5 million for provinces and territories to support emergency preparedness projects, Urban Search and Rescue (USAR) and critical infrastructure projects and initiatives through the Joint Emergency Preparedness Program (JEPP).

Funding is also being dedicated to emergency training and planningexercises, as well as for USAR. Heavy USAR teams locate people who become trapped in collapsed structures and other entrapments, using search dogs and electronic search equipment. Heavy USAR involves work to breach, shore, lift and remove structural components, the use of heavy construction equipment to remove debris, and the medical treatment and transfer of victims.":
http://www.publicsafety.gc.ca/media/nr/2011/nr20110804-eng.aspx?rss=false


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2012)

Update

Vancouver
May. 2, 2012

"Feds cut funds to Vancouver urban search and rescue team: Vancouver's fire chief was caught off guard this week when he learned that the federal government had cut funding to the city's urban search and rescue team, a crucial resource in case "the big one" hits.":
http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120420/bc_urban_search_and_rescue_120420/20120420?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2012)

June 29, 2012

"Experts warn Canada’s emergency response likely to get worse":
http://metronews.ca/news/canada/281490/experts-warn-emergency-response-likely-to-get-worse/

"The tragedy also highlighted a little noticed item in the federal budget — the cancelling next year of the Joint Emergency Preparedness Program (JEPP), which spends $6.5 million annually to support emergency services across Canada, including the country’s five HUSAR teams.

That will end the $700,000 in federal funding for the Toronto-based team, which was set up in 2003 and is the only one in Ontario."

" “So you’ve got two people trapped in a building collapse . . . and you’d have to request assistance from the United States. Wouldn’t that be embarrassing for a developed nation,” said Tracey, also chair of the Canadian Centre for Emergency Preparedness, based in Burlington, Ont."


----------

